# topwater lures



## buckhunter0726 (May 11, 2011)

what is the best top water bait for refish and trout ?


----------



## tournament fisher (May 11, 2011)

pop r


----------



## teethdoc (May 12, 2011)

I like the Skitter Walks


----------



## bird_dawg (May 12, 2011)

I'm going to try hedon's zarra spook saltwater edition this year.


----------



## silverbullet (May 12, 2011)

Hard to beat a chugbug


----------



## stev (May 12, 2011)

sammy or red fin too


----------



## pottydoc (May 12, 2011)

silverbullet said:


> Hard to beat a chugbug



Yup. Like a Zara Spook, too.


----------



## silverbullet (May 12, 2011)

I like the top dog jr by mirrolure and the mirro pop too


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 12, 2011)

Solid white Top Dog with red eye's....


----------



## Turk (May 12, 2011)

Zara spook, skitter walk...but I have actually caught trout on a 5 " piece of broom handle w/ a eye in front and trebles attatched. I just made one out of a piece of pvc pipe filled w/ plastic beads I'm going to try next week!!


----------



## grouper throat (May 13, 2011)

#1 skitter walk #2 spook. The mirrolure plugs are ok but the trout will tear the paint off some of their models too quickly.


----------



## buckhunter0726 (May 13, 2011)

what colors seem to work best ???


----------



## Georgia27 (May 13, 2011)

if you can find a mirrolure top dog in the color Electric Chicken..... 3rd from the top, youre forearms will be tired!
I caught fish when nobody else was catchin anything.


----------



## Capt Gary (May 15, 2011)

Sammy, Skitter Walk, Yo-zui Banana Boat.


----------



## GREG66 (May 16, 2011)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Solid white Top Dog with red eye's....



x2


----------



## brofoster (May 18, 2011)

There is a stick bait in black and white with props on it called a devils horse.  Throw it and hold on!


----------



## dannyoneal68 (May 18, 2011)

brofoster said:


> There is a stick bait in black and white with props on it called a devils horse.  Throw it and hold on!



The Devil's Horse is a very underrated bait. It's been a favorite of mine for years.


----------



## teethdoc (May 19, 2011)

My grandfather's tackle box was full of Devils Horse.  We have caught boat loads of trout on a Yellow w/ Black stripes.


----------



## brofoster (May 21, 2011)

Its my back up bait when they act funny!  I have caught some of everything on that bait.  Trout, reds, pompano, snook.  The only problem is that it sometimes tumbles through the air and will wrap itself up.  Flourocarbon leader will help.


----------



## Wood Smoke (May 24, 2011)

Tie 'em on with or without a swivel?


----------



## FishingAddict (May 24, 2011)

Anything making noise on the top will work.  The difference is how you retrieve- sometimes they want fast, sometimes they want slower.  Usually slow when they are hammering a bait pod.

I wonder if anyone has ever tried a buzz bait...bet it would work.


----------



## Capt Gary (May 27, 2011)

Topwater baits work best for me tied on with a loop knot of some type


----------



## Swamprat (May 27, 2011)

I just use a palomar knot. For me the smaller topwater baits work better. Big trout are like big bass, they are lazy and don't want to wrestle their prey for a meal.

Once caught a trout close to 7 pounds that it's stomach was packed with needle fish and nothing else. Not sure how it could see them since these were all about 3-4" long and almost translucent. I guess the trout just hung out close to the grass line and sucked them in as they swam by.


----------

